
Show HN: Aws-upload - A delicious CLI Tool for uploading files to ec2 - borracciaBlu
https://github.com/borracciaBlu/aws-upload
======
borracciaBlu
I'm working on an open source project that may be it could be interesting for
someone.

The project is a cli tool to upload files through rsync. The main point is the
api. You define a json file for each project you are working on and then you
are able to upload from cli.

